# Non standard WCC



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.

Putting aside all the bad situation in our country, I used some time off to make a Wall Corner Cabinet (WCC) to maximize the storage space at the laundry room.

Except for two bearings for the lazy susan and a quarter gallon of cement contact, I used all kind of materials I had in my garage. BTW, the quarter gallon glue was highly priced. It looked like gold price.

The lazy sisan was also homemade using 15mm thick particleboard, two layers of 3mm thick MDF, a piece of aluminum tube and several colors of surplus formica.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work Alexis. I keep reading about some of the problems in your country and all I can do is hope for you that they get better.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Nice work Alexis. I keep reading about some of the problems in your country and all I can do is hope for you that they get better.


ditto...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

What they said Alexis.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Great idea, Alexis...nicely done.....


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent work.


----------



## jusiamchez112 (Dec 25, 2016)

Nice work Alexis!!!!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Alexis, I still enjoy your well-documented step-by-step instructions of how you solve problems! You are a very sensible kind of guy!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

OPG3 said:


> Alexis, I still enjoy your well-documented step-by-step instructions of how you solve problems! You are a very sensible kind of guy!
> 
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


Got to second Otis's comments!


----------

